# Whats your favorite caliber for coyotes and why



## youngdon

My favorite is .243 it will pretty much do it all on coyotes if you are not a fur harvester. I like it because it is flat shooting and has enough energy left at some pretty long ranges to do a coyote in. But any caliber/gun combination that shoots as well as mine would be my favorite I think.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Big fan of the .223 myself. Have 3 guns in that caliber and enjoy them all.


----------



## bar-d

.17 Remington, .204 Ruger, .222, .223 and .243. I have taken coyotes with .25-06, .270 WSM and .308 also but I prefer the small bores. I have always had a fondness of small bore high velocity rounds. Loaded right they can be more than effective. If I can ever get the seller to make good on my upper, I think the AR I built in .223 will become my favorite night hunting rifle. Basically, what it boils down to is what ever caliber I happen to be carrying, coyotes beware.


----------



## TexAgBQ81

i, like bar-d, am a small caliber fan-- i have used the 223, 22-250, 243, 6mmbr(87grain V-max does a number on a bobcats head at 20 yards). the bigger cals 308, 6.5X284 30.06 only if they show when i am deer hunting. i guess i am getting old enough to where the larger cals rock me more than they used to. i have been teaching my kids placement/placement/placement no matter what you are shooting if you flinch when you are shooting a larger cal. you can make a bad shot and that does not show respect to the animal you are after. so choose your target animal then choose the caliber you have confidence in and can make a clean kill with.
sorry about the soap box guys -----had a discussion with a "hunter" this weekend about feral dogs, his solution was shooting them in the guts and let them crawl home to die. i cannot dissagree more DRT should always be your goal. again sorry for my ranting.


----------



## knapper

No matter what I shoot at it is to kill and not just wound.


----------



## youngdon

I am of the same school of thought, those who would have an animal of any kind suffer needlessly do nothing more than give the rest of us a bad name. I will not hunt with a person who is of a different mind. The only animal that I would allow to suffer is a human who knowingly brought pain and suffering to another. Because a human makes a conscious decision to hurt another, an animal does it on instinct. People who do that make me sick. Sorry my rant for the day.
Back on the subject matter I do also have a Ruger#1 in .204 that I am quite fond of. I just love the look and feel of it and the fact that it is a single shot makes it a great prairie dog gun, but not so good on a coyote double coming in hard.


----------



## bar-d

bar-d said:


> .17 Remington, .204 Ruger, .222, .223 and .243. I have taken coyotes with .25-06, .270 WSM and .308 also but I prefer the small bores. I have always had a fondness of small bore high velocity rounds. Loaded right they can be more than effective. If I can ever get the seller to make good on my upper, I think the AR I built in .223 will become my favorite night hunting rifle. Basically, what it boils down to is what ever caliber I happen to be carrying, coyotes beware.


Horrors! I forgot to list my .22-250, one of my all time favorites!!!








Any ethical hunter should strive to kill any target animal as quick and cleanly as possible. Purposely gut shooting something just to let it die slowly does not IMO, show respect for animals and the sport itself.


----------



## youngdon

bar-d your 22-250 called and said it would like to be placed in my custody until such time as you give it the credit and respect it deserves!!


----------



## bar-d

youngdon said:


> bar-d your 22-250 called and said it would like to be placed in my custody until such time as you give it the credit and respect it deserves!!


I am so ashamed to have let it slip my mind. It is a Ruger Model 77V Bull Barrel with an FN Mauser Action. Talk about your tack driver.


----------



## ebbs

LOVE the clean kill talk on here. Can't say I've ever hunted with someone malicious enough to let an animal suffer before it was put down, but I have seen guys ignorantly hunt with something too small or "barely enough" in the name of trying to show how skilled they are. Hunted with a guy who wounded countless whitetails before hanging up his 22 Hornet. That's right! I said 22 Hornet!!!!!


----------



## bar-d

Unfortunately a lot of folks are not knowledgeable enough on ballistics to realize that all cartridges in a given caliber do not perform the same. A .22 is a .22 does not hold up. The Hornet is a good little cartridge for what is was designed for but it is no .22-250.


----------



## wilded

There are lots of good varmint calibers but the .223 has more factory loaded ammo, remanufactured ammo and special loads than any other caliber. There are also loads of surplus ammo from all over the world and from military contractors at bargain prices. This fact alone means most of us will shoot the .223 more and be a better shot because of that fact alone. It has enough power to do what you need to do and lacks recoil allowing one to shoot it for long periods of time without shock or fatigue setting in as it does with the larger rounds. If you want a good varmint round for a good price look at Ultramax, Black Hills or Shooting Shack Ballistic tip ammo. I have had excellent results with those three. If money is no object and you want the very best and most accurate I do not believe you can find better ammo than the Hornady .223 ballistic tip. JMHO


----------



## bar-d

Good policy Hassell. No need to waste ammo or risk wounding ANY animal. I have no qualms about killing coyotes but if I am not pretty certain the dog is within my comfort range, I will even let them go and wait till next time.


----------



## bar-d

wilded said:


> There are lots of good varmint calibers but the .223 has more factory loaded ammo, remanufactured ammo and special loads than any other caliber. There are also loads of surplus ammo from all over the world and from military contractors at bargain prices. This fact alone means most of us will shoot the .223 more and be a better shot because of that fact alone. It has enough power to do what you need to do and lacks recoil allowing one to shoot it for long periods of time without shock or fatigue setting in as it does with the larger rounds. If you want a good varmint round for a good price look at Ultramax, Black Hills or Shooting Shack Ballistic tip ammo. I have had excellent results with those three. If money is no object and you want the very best and most accurate I do not believe you can find better ammo than the Hornady .223 ballistic tip. JMHO


 I agree Ed, the .223 is an all round good varmint caliber. Of course, that does not stop me from switching up from time to time.


----------



## ebbs

wilded said:


> There are lots of good varmint calibers but the .223 has more factory loaded ammo, remanufactured ammo and special loads than any other caliber. There are also loads of surplus ammo from all over the world and from military contractors at bargain prices. This fact alone means most of us will shoot the .223 more and be a better shot because of that fact alone. It has enough power to do what you need to do and lacks recoil allowing one to shoot it for long periods of time without shock or fatigue setting in as it does with the larger rounds. If you want a good varmint round for a good price look at Ultramax, Black Hills or Shooting Shack Ballistic tip ammo. I have had excellent results with those three. If money is no object and you want the very best and most accurate I do not believe you can find better ammo than the Hornady .223 ballistic tip. JMHO


Have you seen HSM "Hunting Shack" ammunition? It comes in an orange box and is remanufactured with several different available bullet tips. They produce handgun ammunition too for fairly reasonable prices. I found this box (see pic below) of 50 count for $24.99 with the Hornady 50 gr V-Max. The V-Max happens to be my favorite light caliber bullet of all time (which I'm sure isn't saying a lot due to my age). Was hoping for some Fiocchi with the same tip that Chris Miller shoots out of his R15 with some incredible groups and results even at sizeable distances and I think it's around $22.99 for 50. Which would be a lot for just surplus ammo, but for hunting ammo that is shot more sparingly it seems reasonable.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Tough question!!! Well in .224 caliber i like my 225 winchester the best and my 222 rem for the populated areas----.243 cal i like my 243 win--- .257 cal my 256 win mag is one favorit but i'm really starting to really like my 25 wssm. Its a m- 70 coyote lite winchester --75gr serria hp varmint--very short bolt throw is super nice--but i've had this love affiar with my m-70 225 win for very long time, so i guess i'll stick with her ----


----------



## youngdon

It seems to me that a lot of us are afflicted with the same disease. notenufgunsitis!


----------



## TexAgBQ81

according to my wife it is toomanygunsitus


----------



## youngdon

Don't you know where to hide your key. Rule #1 never ever open the safe in front of the wife. Rule #2 deny, deny, deny, I,ve had that gun for three or four years now. So long I don't even remember exactly when I got it. Rule #3 Always carry your guns in in a case of some kind (they all look the same that way) Rule #4 every gun you ever bought was on sale (clearance is even better).

I have a friend who is a gun freak no I mean FREAK he has 6 count them 6 huge Browning safes FULL when he wants a new gun (which is rather often) he goes to the gun shop (who knows him well) and tells them that this is the gun I want, and when his wife comes in to buy it with him they should sell it to him for THIS amount. He then proceeds to pay them the difference. He gets the gun- she thinks it cost squat. Everyone is happy.:>)


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Good post youngdon-----------young guys listen up---if you need to 
read it again--remember 1 is good 2 is better 3 is best--and hide the rest---my wife of 31 years left so now i love my guns!!!! More!!!!-----hooo rahhh for youngdon great post--------


----------



## youngdon

LMAO swampbuck, I'm sorry to hear of your marital woes... or happy for you. Trust me, been there, done that. I'm glad you liked it, I hope you heed it.


----------



## wilded

hassell said:


> Youngdon- as in previous page I mentioned that I had a 264. I never see it ever mentioned with guys talking about guns, have gone to few gun shows both in U.S. and up here , and come across a few that guys were selling and they range from 1200-2000 $ and in alot worse shape than mine, talked to the owners and they would buy mine in a heart beat, when I've found shells up here there 40 a box but am always looking for brass to load, only one guy I hunted with has one and he shoots every thing with it, just changes his bullet weights, have you ever had,heard or know much about the 264, looks like it would be deadly, thought I would ask you old timers and maybe even bar-d has come across them in his neck of the woods?


My father bought two Remington model 700 .264 mags when I was 12 years old. I am now 56 and have shot it those many years. It is a great long range Mule deer cartridge with the 140 grain bullet. There is no better long range antelope or whitetail gun with the 100 grain bullet as it shoots fast and flat. The brass is a basic 7mm mag necked down to .264 The smaller bore size with the massive amount of powder make it kick like a mule. You just can not sit at the range and shoot it for an afternoon of fun or bullet testing, at least not me. I recently carried the old rifle on an Aoudad sheep hunt where I needed long range capability and knockdown. I now reach for the .308 or .243 unless I am after big game and may have to shoot really long shots. Natchez, Midway or Midsouth sometimes have brass in stock. JMHO


----------



## bar-d

I have never seen a .264 around here, even at gun shows. A few years ago I was looking for a "bridge" cartridge to fill the gap between my .243 and my .270WSM. I was intrigued by the .264 ballistics so I set about trying to find one mainly for a hog gun. Long story short, any decent specimens were way beyond my budget. Also the cost and availability of brass and ammo further dimmed my hopes. I gave up and went with a .25-06 instead and although not as stout as the .264, it has great ballistics itself and is no slouch. No regrets.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

My brother has a model 7oo rem 264 thats "cherry" his father in law gave it to him in the mid 70's i belive its a early 60's rifle--he doesn't shoot it very often. I shot it once--i belive it kicks more than my 300 win mag--but its a beautiful rifle. Baby bro is 59


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> Youngdon- as in previous page I mentioned that I had a 264. I never see it ever mentioned with guys talking about guns, have gone to few gun shows both in U.S. and up here , and come across a few that guys were selling and they range from 1200-2000 $ and in alot worse shape than mine, talked to the owners and they would buy mine in a heart beat, when I've found shells up here there 40 a box but am always looking for brass to load, only one guy I hunted with has one and he shoots every thing with it, just changes his bullet weights, have you ever had,heard or know much about the 264, looks like it would be deadly, thought I would ask you old timers and maybe even bar-d has come across them in his neck of the woods?


 LOL Who you callin' old timer!! Geez does it come across in my typing! Yes I had afriend who bought a .264 Mag used for $75 back in 1994 I think it was. I checked the ballistics and knew I wanted to own that gun,but apparently i was a little too eager and when I offered him $125 for it two days later he figured he better keep it.(crap!!) I had no idea that they were worth that kind of $ and I have unfortunately lost contact with him. They are ballistically one heck of a round though!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Those rules were to remain only spoken not written youngdon !!!!!. Now they will all know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

My wife don't know my password, why does yours. If she knows it you should change it. Or ask for your parts back. lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Mine is always looking over my shoulder to make sure I am not buying anymore stuff as she calls it.LOL


----------



## youngdon

If you slide your chair back real sudden like a few times and say ( now it is important that you practice this a few times to get the proper inflection in your voice)((even more important"DO NOT do this within one mile of another human being, as you and I both know they will find out!")) " oh baby are you ok? I didn't even know you were there!" a couple of times, and that should cure her of the over the shoulder stuff.


----------



## Butcher45

I hunt with a bigbore air rifle shooting sub-sonic cast boolits. I like the .45

Hoping to get a .32/.308 air rifle down the road to compare.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Way to go!!! Nice Dog


----------



## ebbs

Butcher45 said:


> I hunt with a bigbore air rifle shooting sub-sonic cast boolits. I like the .45
> 
> Hoping to get a .32/.308 air rifle down the road to compare.


Very, very cool. Would love to hear more about the way you're hunting with the air rifles! Distance, velocity, kinetic energy, etc. Looks very interesting.


----------



## youngdon

I agree ebbs, I would like to hear more also.


----------



## bar-d

"I hunt with a bigbore air rifle shooting sub-sonic cast boolits. I like the .45"

Holy smokes! I have been shooting for nearly 50 years and have never heard of big bore air rifles. That is one big BB!


----------



## michael

youngdon I love your rules and practice them myself but remember when all else fails...it's easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission. hahaha.


----------



## Butcher45

ebbs said:


> Very, very cool. Would love to hear more about the way you're hunting with the air rifles! Distance, velocity, kinetic energy, etc. Looks very interesting.


Here's a link with more info.

http://castboolits.gunloads.com/showthread.php?t=54511


----------



## ebbs

Butcher45 said:


> Here's a link with more info.
> 
> http://castboolits.gunloads.com/showthread.php?t=54511


Very cool, thanks Butcher!!!


----------



## youngdon

Some pretty cool information there Butcher45 thanks.


----------



## Rich Cronk

For coyotes, my Mexican Mauser in 257 Roberts Improved gets the nod. It spits an 85 grain Nosler ballistic silvertip out there at just over 3600 fps. I like a lot of whomp and stomp in my coyote rifle, and the .257 certainly fills the bill.


----------



## youngdon

:naughtyon't bring that thing to AZ unless you have the proper papers for it or we'll send it right back across the border.


----------



## wilded

The .257 Roberts is a great classic cartridge.


----------



## Rich Cronk

wilded said:


> The .257 Roberts is a great classic cartridge.


Yes, the .257 Roberts is a great cartridge. Mine has been Ackley improved, and I gained quite a lot of velocity. I did have to spend some time fiddling with feed rails and magazine spring tension in order to solve feeding issues, but that bugger is a real keeper now.


----------



## Rich Cronk

youngdon said:


> :naughtyon't bring that thing to AZ unless you have the proper papers for it or we'll send it right back across the border.


Youngdon,

I'll have you know that my Mexican Mauser is a naturalized American citizen now! I married the bugger.


----------



## youngdon

LOL Sorry Rich I couldn't help but poke a little fun due to the circumstances going on in my home state.


----------



## Rich Cronk

No problem Youngdon. Too bad that the anointed one refuses to enforce our Federal law ain't it?


----------



## youngdon

It really is, of course he is not the only one to ignore it.







Maybe the most blatant for sure. Some just gave amnesty, I hope we aren't in for more of that. But enough of politics we could do that in P.M's.


----------

